# [SOLVED] I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

I want to download all free icons from - Browse free icon sets | Iconfinder

If you open this page then you can see there is 1,153 icons set. I want to download all sets with there set names and icons in png. 

Is there any way to download all of this in one click. I mean very easily. I dont want to download it one by one. And no need to download the whole website or html file. 

I want like - a folder name : "Free Business Desktop Icons"

this folder will contain png icons from this on. 

*I use IDM


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

You can use this below:
Article - How to Download Many Files From a Web Page at Once


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Thank you for this link. But I want to download with IDM not a browser. And also want - create a folder automatic for each icon set.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

If IDM does not have those options then you will have to use another program anyway no getting away from that.

The link below is for a program that will move files and create a folder automatically for you but only works on files already downloaded but moves them from their current location to the new location it may help.

Auto create folder & move files into it with Files 2 Folder

Can use in conjunction with other add-on i linked to.

IDM does not have that capability by the look of it.

Other option is to use google to find a program that will do all I have done a quick search and have not found one you have more time to search than I so it is best you do a search.


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Sorry, but any other idea?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

I have just edited my post do a refresh and you will see an addition for you it may not be exactly what you are looking for but can be used to do what you need possibly.


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Sorry but this is not the perfect solution.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

I think you need to use google to find your solution you may find what you are looking for and am aware it was not a perfect solution for you.

I wish you best of luck.


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Thank you TheCyberMan. I will do that. 

Is there any other Admin? who can solve this problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

There may be others who come along who may know of a solution that maybe more suitable.

I will put out a call to see if anyone has any other ideas.

You are welcome.


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Thank you


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Have put a call out for you others may come but we are all volutnteers so it could be sooner or later check back periodically or make sure you are subscribed to the thread and have email notifications on that way when a new post appears you will receive an email.

I hope you find a more sutitable solution and am glad to try and help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Hello,

Have you browsed in to the site's Support and see if you can find your answer? This is your best bet.


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Thank you 2xg. yes there is a topic on their support page- http://getsatisfaction.com/iconfinder/topics/download_whole_icon_set

But there is no solution for that. I still need help............


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: I want to download all free icons from -www.iconfinder.com/*

Maybe you need to get a hold of them, they would know better if there's a work around to your request.



Diproy50 said:


> Thank you 2xg. yes there is a topic on their support page- http://getsatisfaction.com/iconfinder/topics/download_whole_icon_set
> 
> But there is no solution for that. I still need help............


----------

